# Do they stink?



## maddy1997 (Sep 9, 2008)

Do reptiles (lizards) stink if I keep it right next to me on my dresser in my room?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Not if you're willing to keep their tank clean!


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

guess it also depends on the lizard. i know beardies poo stinks and even after u have cleaned it, it lingers in the air for ages after lol


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

I have 2 bosc, 3 water dragons, 1 BD, 2 terrapins and a load more in one room and there is very little smell.....


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

wacky69 said:


> guess it also depends on the lizard. i know beardies poo stinks and even after u have cleaned it, it lingers in the air for ages after lol


One of our Leos stinks more than the beardies, not sure why, same diet as the others etc, just an almighty stench lol.

To the OP, as long as the vivs are cleaned then there won't be a problem


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

i wouldnt say stink but its obvious there is an animal odour(not bad stinky odour)cleanliness is the key


----------



## maddy1997 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am thinking of a leo


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

leo's in my oppinion have no smell if kept clean


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I share my bedroom with my OH, and 5 dogs.... I'd rather sleep in the reptile room some nights


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Reps generally stink if not cleaned out.

However, when my Bosc goes and does his thing, it does smell a room out if it's a big one (as it often is).


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> Reps generally stink if not cleaned out.
> 
> However, when my Bosc goes and does his thing, it does smell a room out if it's a big one (as it often is).


I just get my shovel and yard brush , then hose the viv down empty a couple of aerosols of room freshener then its usually alright after a day or so :lol2: JOKEING APART CLEANLINESS IS THE KEY FACTOR


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Leos dont really smell, i found that RUBs smell worse than the viv but when cleaned they dont smell. I think all poo is going to smell but they dont smell in any other way


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

got all my reps in my room with me and my snake lives next to where i sleep. cant smell a thing but i am a cleaning nut! everythings gutted once a week and cleaned, and spot cleaning daily!


----------



## blondereptilez (Jul 7, 2008)

They do stink sorry, but then so do most other animals, i keep my four beardies in my room and they are happy there, im happy with THEM there, AND DONT GET ME WRONG, I DO CLEAN OUT THE TANK ALOT, but they are animals, you will notice a slight difference wen you walk in the room, but if you love the animals, then you wouldnt mind mayb?xx


----------



## Daisy67 (Sep 16, 2008)

My dog stinks more than my reptiles do, especially when he lets one go. Dirty dirty mutt


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Daisy67 said:


> My dog stinks more than my reptiles do, especially when he lets one go. Dirty dirty mutt


like wise!!!!


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

blondereptilez said:


> They do stink sorry


My reptiles don't stink persay, it's what comes out of their rear ends that can stink if not cleaned out.


----------



## illyria (Aug 9, 2008)

After my leo has done his business it can smell a bit but generally it doesn't stink.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Rain said:


> I share my bedroom with my OH, and 5 dogs.... I'd rather sleep in the reptile room some nights


:lol2: Sounds like our bedroom except all the reps are in there too apart from the cresties. 

As soon as I spot a poo I clean it out.....I'm abit like the poo police up there lol


----------

